# Connexion bureau à distance Windows et passerelle



## Oizo (25 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à tous !

Je souhaite me connecter via mon Mac, depuis chez moi, au serveur de mon boulot (Windows Server 2003).
Cette connexion se fait en RDP avec une passerelle.

J'ai voulu utiliser pour cela "Connexion Bureau à Distance" de Microsoft. Problème : la version Mac de ce logiciel ne permet pas de renseigner la passerelle (Gateway).

J'ai réussi à trouver un logiciel qui gère cette passerelle (iTap RDP), mais ce logiciel coûte 20  et ce sera vraiment pour un usage très occasionnel. En tout cas avec la version démo de ce logiciel (utilisation limitée à 10 minutes avec un message le rappelant toutes les minutes), cela fonctionne très bien.

Est-ce que vous connaissez un logiciel gratuit (ou moins cher), qui gère la connexion RDP via une passerelle ? 

Merci !


----------



## drs (25 Mai 2013)

De quelle passerelle parles-tu?


----------



## Oizo (25 Mai 2013)

drs a dit:


> De quelle passerelle parles-tu?



Je dois passer par une première adresse pour accéder à la deuxième adresse (celle du serveur), c'est ce réglage là (Gateway en bas de la capture d'écran) :











Sur la version Mac de Microsoft connexion bureau à distance, je ne peux pas préciser les deux adresses, comme sur la version Windows :


----------



## drs (29 Mai 2013)

bah non, je sais pas


----------



## Polo35230 (29 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir,

Je n'ai pas RDC, mais je ne comprend pas bien la question...

Sur la deuxième copie d'écran, on a bien tout ce qu'il faut pour se connecter sur le passerelle, et ensuite, sur la première, là aussi, on a tout ce qu'il faut pour accéder au serveur (via la passerelle)...

Il y a quelque chose qui m'échappe....


----------



## Oizo (29 Mai 2013)

Oui exact sur ces deux copies d'écran il y a tout ce qu'il faut.
La première copie d'écran est un logiciel payant Mac et la deuxième le client microsoft standard sur Windows de connexion bureau à distance (gratuit).

Sur le client standard Microsoft, sur Mac, de connexion bureau à distance, voilà ce que ça donne :





Et là, on est loin d'avoir tout ce qu'il faut. Aucun réglage "Gateway".

C'est un logiciel, gratuit ou pas trop cher, qui propose la même chose que la connexion bureau à distance gratuite sur Windows, que je recherche.


----------

